
Privacy project uses cryptography to reduce shared info - J3L2404
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11948500
======
mike-cardwell
The trouble with systems like this is that as soon as it becomes used by a lot
of people, the value of being able to put false data on one becomes very very
high.

